# Realized I'm doing things wrong...



## Relken0608 (May 28, 2014)

So about a year ago I bought a betta from Petco. I have him in a 1.5 gallon bowl. Originally I was feeding him only bloodworms, as instructed by the worker, but found out they also need flakes and pellets with the worms as a treat. So I've been doing that instead. But for the past few months he's been acting extremely lethargic. I would have thougght he was dead but he isn't belly up. I put food in and he does nothing to it, it just slowly sinks and he leaves it there. I swear he doesnt eat but he's still alive, so...? 

I was reading up on posts here and realized his water was drastically cold. I have a floaty thermomitor in his tank and it was resting just below the green zone but it should have been at the top of it at 80°… oops. So I got a little submersible waster heater and its more mid range like 75°. I also bought a aqua fern and stuck that into his gravel. But he's still just laying at the bottom like he's bored or can't move :/ do I just need to give him a couple more days before he perks up or what? 

A picture of his bowl so you can see his old set up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Something I've found with bowls is filling to the top really reduces the surface area for good oxygen exchange. 

I started using a bowl and quickly went to one of the Fluval Spec setups. I didn't like the small one so I upgraded to a 5g tank. Now my little friend is more active. I added a heater and a bubbler. 

I also read having plants will make for a very comfortable place for them to rest on. Mine will snuggle into the leaves a chill out there during the day. At night the pump and bubbler shuts off using a timer and he will just float at the surface.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

How often do you change the water? Bad water conditions often result in the bettas just sitting around, that and the water temperature. I see your feeding him the omega one betta pelets now? I recognize the packaging. If you are, those are high quality pelets so keep that up. Keep the temp at around 80 (if you can) change the water at least twice a week. Don't overfeed, three of those pellets a day are enough, no more. Remove all the food he hasn't eaten after, left over food will cause the water to spoil quicker.


----------



## Relken0608 (May 28, 2014)

I have been lax on water, I'll admit. Was probably every three weeks I would get around to it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Relken0608 (May 28, 2014)

I had also been giving him about 10 of the pellets and or a small pinch of flakes every two or three days, didn't realize three tiny nuggets would be enough for him! So I guess he is eating its just I give him so much its hard to see...I'm glad I know now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my rules for keeping bettas...(don't listen to me as i am not the expert.)
i prefer a covered 5 gallon tank equipped with a light,an adjustable heater,a sponge filter and air pump.some natural gravel and a couple of live plants...i keep their temps at 80-82 F...25-30% weekly water changes.feed every day.they should be fed veggie flakes and spirulina flake at least twice weekly.the rest of the time give them higher protein foods...
this is just my opinion.it is what works for me...it may not work for you or anybody else..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

once every three weeks is much too little, by the end of week one the amonia levels would be high enough to severely injure your fish. You have an unfiltered, unairated bowl, do water changes twice a week and your betta will be much happier. So

Cut back on the food, 3 pellets a day

Change the water twice a week at least

Keep the temp around 80

Now if you want to be really nice to your betta and give it a great live, go on kijiji and buy a used 5 or 10g aquarium that already comes with a heater or filter for 20$. You will be able to go back to your slacking water change routine of once every couple of weeks, and the betta will have much more space and cleaner water.


----------



## Relken0608 (May 28, 2014)

Well I noticed him leisurely swimming yesterday so that's a good sign! Also found him snuggled in his fern relaxing by the surface so it seems he's doing much better with the warmer water. I'm going to try to get into the habit of cleaning the tank more often as i don't have space in my bedroom for a 5 gal. Thanks for the help everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

